# نجاح عمليات زيادة الطول



## amjad-ri (18 سبتمبر 2008)

_*

*_​ 

_*

*_​ 


_*

*_​ 



_*البعض يشتكون من قصر قامتهم ويتعرضون لبعض التعليقات اللاذعة ورغم ذلك فهم لا يفكرون اطلاقا في اجراء عملية جراحية لزيادة طولهم *_​ 


_*ولكن سارة فورمان لم تكن من هذه النوعية وقررت السفر الى سيبيريا البعيدة حيث يتواجد مستشفى خاص لاجراء عملية التطويل .. سارة اجتازت العملية وفترة التأهيل بنجاح واصبح طولها اكثر بعشرة سنتمترات من ذي قبل *_​ 

_*وحول العملية تقول سارة بأنها مؤلمة جدا وشاقة .. وتتلخص بكسر عظم الساقين ومباعدتهما عن بعض واعطاء المجال لنمو العظام الجديدة حتى تقوم بوصل طرفي العظم ويستغرق نمو هذه العظام 4 اشهر في المتوسط .. وقد حاز هذا المستشفى الموجود في سيبيريا على الاعجاب والاقبال من قبل اشخاص كثيرين قصدوه اما لزيادة طولهم او لتصحيح التشوه عند البعض الذين يملكون ساقا اطول من الاخرى.*_​ 

_*

*_​ 


_*

*_​


----------



## جيلان (18 سبتمبر 2008)

> وحول العملية تقول سارة بأنها مؤلمة جدا وشاقة .. وتتلخص بكسر عظم الساقين ومباعدتهما عن بعض واعطاء المجال لنمو العظام الجديدة حتى تقوم بوصل طرفي العظم ويستغرق نمو هذه العظام 4 اشهر في المتوسط



*ايه ده صعبة اوى
ده لو واحد قصير يستحمل احسن
وافرض واحد عنده مشاكل فى النمو ولا حاجة ولا حصل مشاكل فى العميلة اكيد هيندم بس هما اكيد بيعملوا حسابهم قى كل حاجة قبل العملية
بس بجد اول مرة اعرف ان القصر ليه علاج 
شكرا يا امجد*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكر ربنا على الطول الالى مدهولنا 
هنطول اكتر من كده ايه 
مرسىىىىىىىى ياامجد على المعلومه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*



ايه ده صعبة اوى
ده لو واحد قصير يستحمل احسن 

هههههههههه
وافرض واحد عنده مشاكل فى النمو ولا حاجة ولا حصل مشاكل فى العميلة اكيد هيندم بس هما اكيد بيعملوا حسابهم قى كل حاجة قبل العملية

اكيد امال حيعملو العملية ببلاش
بس بجد اول مرة اعرف ان القصر ليه علاج  

وانا كمان اول مرة بعرفها
شكرا يا امجد

شكرا ليكي نورتي الموضوع

سلام ونعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> نشكر ربنا على الطول الالى مدهولنا
> هنطول اكتر من كده ايه
> مرسىىىىىىىى ياامجد على المعلومه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_*انا عن نفسي  بشكر ربنة  1000 مرة

شكرا  كوكو 

سلام ونعمة

نورت الموضوع*_​


----------



## mero_engel (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*اصحاب العقول في راحه

ماله طول ربنا

ميرسي يا امجد علي الموضوع​*


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*


			اكيد امال حيعملو العملية ببلاش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش قصدى فلوس على فكرة :smile01​*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اصحاب العقول في راحه
> 
> ماله طول ربنا
> 
> ميرسي يا امجد علي الموضوع​*



شكرا لمرورك

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> مش قصدى فلوس على فكرة :smile01​*


_*
وانا  كمان مش قصدي الفلوس

انا بقصد  انهم  عملين تجربة  من قبل

وعارفين  انها حتنكح

على كلن
شكرا لمرورك  و نورتي الموضوع

:smi411::smi411:*_​


----------



## yerigagarin (19 سبتمبر 2008)

العمليه دي مهمه جدا واسمها اليزاروف نسبه الي مبتكرها البروفيسير الروسي اليزاروف
وتكمن اهمية اليزاروف في :

- علاج بعض حالات شلل الاطفال التي يكون فيها احدي الساقين اقصر من الاخري مؤديه الي العرج ثم تئاكل عظام الحوض فيقوم جراح العظام باطالة الساق الاقصر بتقنية اليزاروف

- معظم حالات تشوهات العظام الخلقيه او الناجمه عن حوادث يمكن اصلاحها بالاليزاروف

- اطاله الاقزام او قصار القامه 

والعمليه تجري حاليا بنجاح مبهر في معظم الدول العربيه منذ عدة سنوات


صوره لاحد اجهزة اليزاروف







موضوع جميل جدا يا امجد
شكرا لك


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا يورى على الاضافة
الصورة صعبة اوى*


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> العمليه دي مهمه جدا واسمها اليزاروف نسبه الي مبتكرها البروفيسير الروسي اليزاروف
> وتكمن اهمية اليزاروف في :
> 
> - علاج بعض حالات شلل الاطفال التي يكون فيها احدي الساقين اقصر من الاخري مؤديه الي العرج ثم تئاكل عظام الحوض فيقوم جراح العظام باطالة الساق الاقصر بتقنية اليزاروف
> ...



_*انا الي لازم اشكرك  1_على الاضافة الاجمل من الموضوع

2_على مرورك
3_نورة الموضوع

سلام ونعمة*_​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*
> 
> *_​
> 
> ...



مشكور اخي امجد
على المعلومة 
مع اني حوالي 175 سنتم
اصبح عندنا امل 220
لنلعب الباسكيت
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> مشكور اخي امجد
> على المعلومة
> مع اني حوالي 175 سنتم
> اصبح عندنا امل 220
> ...



_*هههههههه

شكرا لمرورك كليم

سلام ونعمة المسيح*_​


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بالرغم من أن العنوان يوحي بأن العمليات جديده , لكن يبقى الموضوع يوضح أن هذه العملية ممكنه ( لمن لا يعرف ) .
شكرا( أمجد ) للموضوع .
شكرا ( جاجارين ) للاٍضافة .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالكم .


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا عن نفسى لو كنت قصيرة كنت هشكر ربنا ومش هعمل عمليه دى شكلها صعب اوى
ميرسى يا امجد على الموضوع الرائع​*


----------



## amjad-ri (20 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> بالرغم من أن العنوان يوحي بأن العمليات جديده , لكن يبقى الموضوع يوضح أن هذه العملية ممكنه ( لمن لا يعرف ) .
> شكرا( أمجد ) للموضوع .
> شكرا ( جاجارين ) للاٍضافة .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالكم .



_*شكرا  ليك يا قلم حر

نورت الموضوع

وشكرا لتشجيعك المتواصل

سلام ونعمة*_​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا عن نفسى لو كنت قصيرة كنت هشكر ربنا ومش هعمل عمليه دى شكلها صعب اوى
> ميرسى يا امجد على الموضوع الرائع​*



_*نشكر ربنة 1000000000  مرة

لانو خلقتا  متكاملين

شكرا لمرورك

سلام ونعمة المسيح*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرررسى يا امجد على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## amjad-ri (20 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا امجد على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


_*
نورتي الموضوع

سلام ونعمة المسيح*_​


----------

